# Donor Eggs



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Peter,

I was horrified to be told yesterday that in an egg-share cycle, preference on egg quality is given to one party. Is this the case?? Is is possible to tell before they are 'stripped down'??

I know if there is an odd number of eggs, the recipient gets the 'extra egg' so to speak, and if there are 5 or less the donor has to decide whether to keep them or donate them.

I thought I understood both perspectives regarding donating/receiving eggs, but this does make me feel very unhappy.

I look forward to your comments.

Nicky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Nicky said:


> Peter,
> 
> I was horrified to be told yesterday that in an egg-share cycle, preference on egg quality is given to one party. Is this the case??
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks Peter - we wait long enough for a donor without ladies being put off by thinking that the recipient will have preference over the eggs.

I didn't choose to use DE, I have no option. But I think some donors believe that if they have EC they should have preference. I would have been happy to get that far!

Thanks for your help anyway.

Nicky x


----------

